# ماهي افضل ماده لتنظيف الاسمنت من قولب البلاستيك



## awad ali (28 مارس 2007)

ماهي افضل ماده لتنظيف الاسمنت من قولب البلاستيك 

نحن نعمل على صب الاسمنت في قوالب بلاستيك 5ملي شديدة الصب ونفوم با افرغ المنتجات ولكنى يبقى اجزا عالقة في القالب من الاسمنت 

ارجو افادتي فا عملية التنظيف با السكين تحدث خطوط على القالب كدلك عملية اغرق القالب في الماء تاخ> واقت طويل واحيننا لا تنفع 
علمت على مادة اسمة التي زاب وهي مادة صفر وهي نوع من انوع الاسيد بنسبة 33في المية تركيز

ارغب في معرفت هل يوجد مادة افظل من التي زاب وماهي وهل يمكن ان اقوم بتركيبها 

ك>لك ارغب في معرفة كيفية صناعة التي زاب الاصفر وعن المواد وطريقة التركيب

اخوني انا لست مهندس كيمائي


----------



## ايمن رمضان (28 مارس 2007)

ان افضل طريقة لازالة الاسمنت مادة حمض الهيدروكلوريك تركيزة العالي يكون 33% 
ولا يمكنك تصنيعة لانة يحتاج تقتيات خاصة ،وكن حذرا من الابخره الصادرة عن هذا الاسيد


----------



## awad ali (29 مارس 2007)

جزك الله كل خير 
طيب ياخي مافية مادة افضل 
او طريقة افضل 
في ناس تقول لي استخدم صابون فري ورح تسهل معك العملية 
ارغب في مادة ليس له اضرار فا العمالة التي تعمل على الغسيل عندي مسلمين واخاف عليهم من الاسيد


----------



## رأفت محيسن (29 مارس 2007)

أنا عندي طريقة حلوة: بقايا الإسمنت العالقة في الجدار الداخلي لقالب البلاستك سوف تجف وتتحجر بعد مايقارب الساعة من الوقت. فلا مانع أنه بعد كل ساعة عمل, نقوم بتنظيف القوالب وذللك بتغطيسها في الماء مع مس البقايا العالقة بقطعة قماش.


----------



## softchem (29 مارس 2007)

استخدم بقايا زيت المحركات المحترق ونظف بنشارة الخشب
اما ما تسميه (تى زاب) فهى التسمية المحلية العراقيه لحامض الكبريتيكh2so4 ويمكنك شراؤه من الاسواق او من محلات بطاريات السيارات


----------



## سيار (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*ماهي افضل مادة لتنظيف الاسمنت من قوالب البلاستيك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم احب ان افيدك كيف ممكن تنظيف قوالب البلاستيك 
العملية سهلة جدا قبل ماتوضع عينة الاسمنة داخل قالب البلاستيك يجب ان يكون القالب مدهون من الداخل بمزيج من الديزل مع اي زيت محروق من السيارات طبعا النسبة واحد لاربع 
وبعد ان تفك القالب تاتي بفرشاة دهان وتنظف القالب بنفس المحلول السابق 
وجميع مخابر الخرسانة تقريبا يتبعون هذه الطريقة


----------

